# ací / aquí, eixir / sortir



## jazyk

Els mots més amunt signifiquen tots la mateixa cosa, segons allò que he après. Em sembla que _ací_ i _eixir_ són més emprats а València, mentre _aquí_ i _sortir_ a Catalunya. Em podéu confirmar o refutar l'exposat?

Gràcies per les vostres respostes.


----------



## betulina

Hola, Jazyk!

T'ho confirmo.  És correcte tot el que dius. Són variants dialectals.

Salut!


----------



## Xerinola

jazyk said:
			
		

> Els mots més amunt signifiquen tots la mateixa cosa, segons allò que he après. Em sembla que _ací_ i _eixir_ són més emprats а València, mentre _aquí_ i _sortir_ a Catalunya. Em podéu confirmar o refutar l'exposat?
> 
> Gràcies per les vostres respostes.


 
Hola!
Jo també t'ho confirmo!

Una abraçada!
X:


----------



## Samaruc

Hola!

Per aprofundir una mica més:

ACÍ - AQUÍ

Els adverbis de lloc en català, tradicionalment, seguien un un sistema de tres nivells:


Primer grau: Ací.
Segon grau: Aquí.
Tercer grau: Allí / Allà.

Amb el temps, uns dialectes l'han reduït a dos nivells (de forma que AQUÍ ha pres el lloc d'ACÍ) i altres dialectes, tot i mantenir els tres nivells, han introduït la forma AHÍ (que no és massa genuïna i se'n desaconsella l'ús) en el segon nivell com a substitució d'AQUÍ.

Així, finalment, AQUÍ ha perdut el significat de segon grau i ens ha quedat:

Primer grau: Ací / Aquí.
Segon grau: "Ahí" (no present en tots els dialectes).
Tercer grau: Allí / Allà.

Així, mentre en el tercer nivell s'empra indistintament qualsevol forma, el primer nivell sí que mostra preferències dialectals a l'hora de triar-ne una o altra que, bàsicament, coincideixen amb el que dieu (afegint, crec, les Balears al grup dels que fan servir l'AQUÍ). No obstant això, tant a les comarques del nord com a les del sud del País Valencià, la forma habitual és AQUÍ i no ACÍ (tot i que la majoria dels valencians diem ACÍ)

EIXIR - SORTIR

El verb EIXIR era emprat arreu de les terres de parla catalana amb el sentir més genèric d'anar fora, mentre que SORTIR tenia un sentit molt més impetuós (d'ací el mot SORTIDOR).

Posteriorment, alguns dialectes varen perdre el verb EIXIR i SORTIR passà a ocupar la posició del primer.

En altres es mantingueren els usos genuïns d'aquests verbs: EIXIR com a verb genèric i SORTIR amb un sentit més restringit.

Pel que fa a l'ús dialectal, bàsicament és com dieu, però no en són pocs els valencians de les comarques del nord del País els qui fan servir SORTIR amb el sentit genèric d'EIXIR. A més, crec que EIXIR és un verb d'ús comú a Eivissa (potser per les relacions marineres que han mantingut històricament amb els valencians de la comarca de La Marina, no ho sé).


Au, salut i bon estiu!


----------



## jazyk

Moltíssimes gràcies a tots, sobretot a Samaruc. M'ha agradat molt l'explicació que ell ha dat, per això li voldria posar algunes qüestions:



> Primer grau: Ací.
> Segon grau: Aquí.
> Tercer grau: Allí / Allà.


 
Amb aquesta taula es vol dir que el primer grau correspon a la primera persona, el segon a la segona i el tercer a la tercera persona? Si es així, interessant, sobretot el fet de que _aquí _es referia a la segona, no a la primera persona com és el cas en portuguès i en castellà.



> El verb EIXIR era emprat arreu de les terres de parla catalana amb el sentir més genèric d'anar fora, mentre que SORTIR tenia un sentit molt més impetuós (d'ací el mot SORTIDOR).


 
Me'n podries donar exemples d'ús? No sé si ho he comprès bé. Algunes frases potser amb les diferències tradicionals. T'agrairia molt.


----------



## Samaruc

jazyk said:
			
		

> Moltíssimes gràcies a tots, sobretot a Samaruc. M'ha agradat molt l'explicació que ell ha dat, per això li voldria posar algunes qüestions:
> 
> Amb aquesta taula es vol dir que el primer grau correspon a la primera persona, el segon a la segona i el tercer a la tercera persona? Si es així, interessant, sobretot el fet de que _aquí _es referia a la segona, no a la primera persona com és el cas en portuguès i en castellà.


 
De res, company.

Sí, els tres nivells de què parle són els mateixos que trobes en castellà o potuguès.

M'has encuriosit amb això de l'AQUÍ castellà i portuguès per a primer grau a diferència de l'AQUÍ tradicional català de segon grau...

He tafanejat una mica i, segons la RAE, l'AQUÍ castellà prové del llatí _ECCUM HIC_ i siginifica "en este lugar". Si veiem el GREC, l'etimologia per a AQUÍ és la mateixa però la definició és "en aqueix lloc". 

Val a dir que el demostratiu AQUEIX és, de fet, el demostratiu tradicional de segon grau en català (de nou, crec que només present actualment en parlars valencians "aquest (o est) / aqueix (o eix) / aquell", mentre que altres dialectes ho han reduït a dos nivells "aquest / aquell"). 

Per a ACÍ, el GREC dóna l'etimologia _ECCE HIC_ (diferent tot i que molt semblant a la d'AQUÍ) i, com a primera definició dóna "en aquest lloc" (demostratiu de primer grau) que coincideix amb la definició que la RAE dóna per a l'AQUÍ castellà.

O sia, que l'AQUÍ català i castellà tenen la mateixa etimologia però sembla que de ben antuvi hom els donà un ús lleugerament diferent. En desconec el motiu.

I, a més, sembla que el GREC, tot deixant a banda les formes actuals dialectals, dóna com a formals les mateixes formes del català tradicional, amb tres nivells...



			
				jazyk said:
			
		

> Me'n podries donar exemples d'ús? No sé si ho he comprès bé. Algunes frases potser amb les diferències tradicionals. T'agrairia molt.




Pel que fa a l'ús tradicional d'EIXIR i SORTIR, considera que EIXIR era (i és a València) el verb general, senzillament és anar o passar fora, sense més. Per altra banda, SORTIR era (tot i que ja no ho és en gran part del domini lingüístic) eixir de forma impetuosa, com ho fa l'aigua que brolla amb força o com ho faria la lava d'un volcà.

Per exemple:

Hem eixit de la casa (senzillament hem anat fora de la casa).
Hem sortit de la casa (n'hem eixit corrent, a tota pressa, a empentes i redolons amb més gent...)
A la primavera, amb el desglaç, quin goig veure com surt l'aigua de la font (ho fa brollant amb força).
A l'estiu, amb la sequera, quina llàstima veure com ix l'aigua de la font (n'ix molt poca, sense força).

Espere haver-t'ho aclarit un poquet!


----------



## vince

As jazyk brought up, it is very interesting that aquí was once "second degree" rather than "first degree" (English: "here"). Perhaps aquí switched to first degree under influence of Castilian?

Ací (the 1st degree word) looks a lot like French ici which has the same meaning. Perhaps they are from the same Latin word(s)?

And allà / Spanish allá are perhaps related to French là. French curiously (like English) does not distinguish between 2nd and 3rd degree.


----------



## jazyk

Sí!!!!!!! M'ha encantat aquesta discussió i ara sí puc dir que he comprès la diferència tradicional entre _eixir_ i _sortir_. Gràcies infinites.


----------



## betulina

jazyk said:
			
		

> Sí!!!!!!! M'ha encantat aquesta discussió i ara sí puc dir que he comprès la diferència tradicional entre _eixir_ i _sortir_. Gràcies infinites.



I jo també!! Bravo, Samaruc!! Gràcies!!!


----------

